# Do you prefer going to Internist or Endocrinologist to manage your thyroid condition?



## hypothroid1983 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello,

I was wondering if you prefer going to Internist (internal medicine or family medicine) or Endocrinologist to manage your thyroid condition? Thx


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Endocrinologist.

Analogy: I wouldn't go to the supermarket cashier to do my income taxes.


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

I was doing fine with an Internist, until recently. She had me on Synthroid, found that my body doesn't convert well, so she gave me Cytomel, but once my body adjusted to it, the fatigue and other symptoms started coming back, and my Free T3 lab shows that it is still in the toilet. As in .01 above the bottom of the range. And she won't increase the Cytomel because she is scared to. I asked if maybe we could try Armour, and she said no and dumped me as a patient....told me I need to go see an Endo, because she is not a specialist, and my thyroid issue is beyond her expertise. I went to see her because she is titled as a "Women's Metabolic Specialist", but the only type of things she wants to deal with are PCOS, Insulin Resistance (which she is also treating me for), and basic thyroid issues that are fixed with simply Synthroid. She said she will continue to fill my Synthroid and Cytomel for 6 months so I can have time to get in to see an Endo. The combo doesn't have me feeling great, but it is better than nothing. What sucks though is.....now I have to go through all of this with yet another doctor. UGH


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh Dolly, I'm sorry. It's always difficult when you're facing starting off all over again with a new doctor but even more so when someone you thought should be handling it decides to basically run away.

It sounds like she has her pet projects and as soon as you didn't fit into those parameters she didn't want to deal with it. While it may not seen like, she actually did you a favor. You don't need a doctor like that and I see no reason why she couldn't keep treating you for the other conditions and just send you to an Endo. I hope you are able to find a new doctor quickly and that they are good and aren't threatened by your thyroid issues not being simple to treat.

As to the original question - while it's been hard to find a good Endo at times I would much rather have one that specializes in thyroid related disorders then to be treated by just my family doctor. But I also have a more complicated case. I think if I had a more "by the book" illness I would be find with my regular PCP doing my thyroid care as long as they were thorough.


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

I go to an internest and am very happy with him. I am on Armour and my GP has no idea how to work with the natural. I don't think that it matters who you go to as long as they are experienced working with thyroid and related disease.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Post TT I tried to get proper replacement from my endo who treated my Graves hyper symptoms - she would only dose me by TSH, then I went to her partner who also would only look at TSH. Then I tried a 3rd endo from a different practice and he did the same exact thing so I gave up and began going to family practionters. After 2 treated me OK for a few years ( I was seeing both at the same time to get the required prescriptions) they both got spooked about the low TSH that I run due to continued blocking antibodies in my system and began lowering my dose of replacement.

A friend of mine was DX'd by a DO for Graves and he treated her - I tried him and he has been my doctor for about 4 yars now - he completely ignores my TSH and doses me by my FT-3 and FT-4. To be honest he prescribes what I ask for and I have had no issues getting the medications in doses that I need to feel my best, I have been on the same dose for 4 years,

Thar's 6 docotrs post op - it can take alot of effort to find a doctor who will dose by FT-4 and FT-3 and give you the prescriptions you need.


----------



## Pili (Mar 29, 2014)

Definitely a good internist , there is so much more that goes on, if you can find a good older internist you will likely get better treatment. I have seen four endocrinologists over the years and had such awful experiences that I will most likely never return to one. You need someone who listens to you not just a five minute consult and labs. My labs don't indicate my symptoms of Hashimoto's. I brought my history, 16 years worth of tests, my initial diagnosis (I was very sick, in or near myxedema coma ) and the most recent doctor did not seem to care, she was arrogant and thoughtless , she switched my meds, put me back into a hypothyroid state then passed me off on her 20 something PA. I received the bill and hit the roof!! Anyhow, I was better off doing my own research and consulting with my internist. This just happened recently so I'm in the process of finding a new internist and following up with complaint issues (refusing to pay the excess). argh, it is so upsetting not receiving decent treatment ! good luck to you.


----------



## Pili (Mar 29, 2014)

LOVLKN: you are so right, you need to ask for it tell them what you want , how you feel, and just monitor your heart rate, get the right labs, for me the TSH being suppressed is the best way to control my symptoms, and for some reason T4 does not work--but labs indicate to the doctors that I am normal, hmmm...hoping the new family doctor will just gives what I need !!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Short Answer: Whoever will listen to your concerns, whether right or wrong, and work with you on improving your health -- all the while being an "out of the box" thinker. 

You name the doctor, I've been to 'em, either for thyroid (or otherwise). Gastroenterologists, neurologist, endocrinologists, cardiologist, infectious disease specialist, naturopaths, pulmonologist, neuropsychologist, rheumatologist, ENT, nurse practitioners, internal medicine MDs, family medicine MDs, and DOs.

After being bounced around in the healthcare system for a long time, I can literally count the number of doctors I'd put my complete trust in with just one hand. It's literally taken me years to wind up with docs I can rely on. It also took me a long time to learn to advocate for myself. That was probably the most important step. We all know that's tough to do when you already don't feel well from the get-go.


----------

